# NuvaRing, Acne and Non cycles.



## Wism (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, so sorry if this has been mentioned before, I did a search and was not able to pull up anything on my 2 specific questions.

So..., I just switched from BC pills to the NuvaRIng, I had such a hard time remebering to take the pill and popping two pills the next day caused me KILLER nausea, so I figured I'd ask my dotor about other methods since I needed to renew my prescription. I asked her about the NuvaRing and asked her if it has the same acne clearing effect that the pills did, cuz let me tell you, they completely changed my skin, for me, it was my miracle cure, (though I never intended it with that purposes in mind), anywho, I was wondering if the Nuva Ring will keep my face clear as the pills did? My doctor said it would but I noticed they dont have the same components so I'm worried about my face going back to how it was.???

Another question. I was super shoked when the doctor told me we dont HAVE TO have a period and that I could wear the NuvaRing for four weeks and insert a new one the same day I take the old one out. She said this is so with any method of birth control (such as starting a new pack of pills instead of taking the placebo one's. ) She said it is not harmfull in any way! Call me dumb but I had no IDEA!!! If I had known this I would never have chosen to have a period! (Though she said a lot of people dont like it because they like to get their period at the end of the month so the know they are not pregnant,) but hey, if its in there every day without fail, chances are extremely slim....I was just wondering if anyone is currently/has done this and what your experience has been. Thank you for reading!


----------



## KellyB (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm not sure about the Nuvaring and your face but it is perfectly fine not to have a period. Think about it in these terms: Women that have hysterectomies and menopause don't have periods. I had a hysterectomy 10 years ago and I have had no problems. I chose to suppress my periods when I could have them because of endometriosis by using Depo-Provera. I went without one for several years and as a result had no pain or cramps during that time which for me were debilitating. The only reason you need to have a period is to "slough" off the old uterine lining to prepare it for embryonic implantation. If you aren't planning on becoming pregnant right now then what's the point?


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 20, 2008)

you dont even have to have a period on the pill! you could skip the whole placebo period if you want to... the only reason they give you that break, is to keep your cycle "mentally" as a period is a sign that you arent pregnant. I never had break out issues before or after or on the Nuva Ring, but I will say this- I do get serious mood swings when I put in a new one!


----------



## Wism (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you dont even have to have a period on the pill! you could skip the whole placebo period if you want to... the only reason they give you that break, is to keep your cycle "mentally" as a period is a sign that you arent pregnant. I never had break out issues before or after or on the Nuva Ring, but I will say this- I do get serious mood swings when I put in a new one! I can see! You have gorgeous skin! Lucky lucky! 
Has anyone who suffered from acne used the Nuva Ring and noticed your skin cleared? Because though I love the fact that I do not have to take a darn pill everday I would so rather do that then go back to my old skin! Anyone?


----------

